# Can I teach my dog to snarl?



## fretfreak13 (Oct 8, 2009)

Kind of an odd thing, I know. People want their dogs to _not_ be agressive, so how do you teach a dog this without sending it the wrong message? First off, I am *not* one of those hard headded people who just wants to teach their dog to fight, actually be mean, or anything of the sort, nor am I trying to impress my friends with this trick. I live in a rouch neighborhod in Cleveland and it's hrd to just walk to a friends house without being sexually harrassed or something along the sort at least once. I've even had a bike stolen out from under me.

I work at our local shelter as a volunteer in the summer, and I never had a dog. When Diego (my current dog) came in from the shelter, I jumped all over him, immediately in love. He's a medium sized pit mix, maybe with a Catahoula or Husky. He is a full bark brindle with pretty blue eyes. I had no intention of using him as protection from people around me at the time, nor had I even thought of it, but I've noticed that people seem to shy away from the girl with the pitbull now. Part of me feels insulted because I love my dog and know he is harmless, but another part of me feels wonderful to have a protector like Diego.

Anyways, back to the point. I walk my dog on the same route daily, and I'm pretty sure I was being watched. Someone else has seemed to figure out that Diego is harmless, and I was approached by a teen (older than me, or at least bigger) who actually tried to steal the *dog. I do not want him to attack or bite anyone but I was wondering if there was a way to teach him to lift his lips and snarl, just to look mean, and not actually be mean?

I'm pretty good with training. I've self-trained him since I've had him. He knows all the basics (sit, stay, speak, lay, ect.) and a few other wierd ones like how to crawl across the floor on his stomach and how to simply "growl" on command. How can I get him to raise his lips and do the growl at the same time?*


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Take a course of schutzhund training and not only will he be able to snarl to be intimidating but you'll know how to apply it if you need to take it to the next level of protection while maintaining control. Go to youtube and look at some videos. You'd be amazed at how many of the people doing it with pits are wonem (and apparently all the rage in Poland). 

Believe me tho, if it actually came down to it don't doubt for a second that if some one put their hands on you in front of your dog that he wouldn't react. You would see a side of your dog that you never knew existed.


----------



## fretfreak13 (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't spend the money to actually take a course or anything. I watch so many dog training shows, I think I got this gist on how to do it anyways. lol I will go check out the youtube vids though, thanks. =)

And I certianly would hope so. lol I protect him when my cat decides she doesn't want him around, he should return the favor. =P


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Dogs def know when to protect. My boyfriend and I got in a mock fight to see what yoshi would do and he started biting my BF on the leg. It was really funny. Dogs know


----------

